# Don't give up.



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't intend to make a habit of coming constantly to this forum. I am not a seasoned SA person... but in the past I used to blame myself for a lot of my failings and as to why I was having problems. It doesn't matter how many people you talk to, or how many people you get rejected by. While it may seem like if you keep getting rejected by so many people that you should give up, don't take that as a sign that you should stop trying, or that you are a terrible human being. You should keep going, and talk to multiple people. It doesn't matter how cool you think you are or how highly you think of yourself, what matters is if the other people around you accept you for who you are and want you around them. That's what really counts. If you can find those people that accept you and you can accept, than that's what friendship is about. Friendship is about shared experiences and having shared times together, and communicating about ones grievances, or ones troubles. If you can find the people that you can depend on and people you can enjoy hanging out around... that's what counts, and then you're on the first step to conquering your social anxiety. I used to be one of those people that was rejected all the time by people. I thought it was a problem with me. I wasn't exactly rejected per se but most people didn't try to become more than just acquaintances with me, I never made it past that step. The times in my life where I've felt best at is when I've found other people that I feel accepted by or that I have found my niche. It's really wonderful when you have people who care about you around you or when you are interested in talking to who can accept you for you and not just a caricature of yourself.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Thanks for posting this*



Anti depressant said:


> I don't intend to make a habit of coming constantly to this forum. I am not a seasoned SA person... but in the past I used to blame myself for a lot of my failings and as to why I was having problems. It doesn't matter how many people you talk to, or how many people you get rejected by. *While it may seem like if you keep getting rejected by so many people that you should give up, don't take that as a sign that you should stop trying, or that you are a terrible human being.* You should keep going, and talk to multiple people. It doesn't matter how cool you think you are or how highly you think of yourself, what matters is if the other people around you accept you for who you are and want you around them. That's what really counts. If you can find those people that accept you and you can accept, than that's what friendship is about. Friendship is about shared experiences and having shared times together, and communicating about ones grievances, or ones troubles. If you can find the people that you can depend on and people you can enjoy hanging out around... that's what counts, and then you're on the first step to conquering your social anxiety. I used to be one of those people that was rejected all the time by people. I thought it was a problem with me. I wasn't exactly rejected per se but most people didn't try to become more than just acquaintances with me, I never made it past that step. The times in my life where I've felt best at is when I've found other people that I feel accepted by or that I have found my niche. It's really wonderful when you have people who care about you around you or when you are interested in talking to who can accept you for you and not just a caricature of yourself.












I reads this post just now and it could not have come at a better time
Rejection seems to be my thing, its happening all the time so at least i do not fear it anymore but reading this has inspired me not to give up and to keep on talking to people no matter how many rejections i ma get because there is always one person in every ten or so that appreciate it and don't reject you


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice post.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> I reads this post just now and it could not have come at a better time
> Rejection seems to be my thing, its happening all the time so at least i do not fear it anymore but reading this has inspired me not to give up and to keep on talking to people no matter how many rejections i ma get because there is always one person in every ten or so that appreciate it and don't reject you


 You are welcome. When you think about it most of the people who we think are our real friends are really just acquaintances. We're lucky to find those few friends of ours that we really get along with and find things in common with. Those people are special and you should cherish every moment with them. I was really lucky to meet this new group of friends when I did because at the time I was starting to become really depressed, and I was starting to think I was a bad social person. In the end friends are few and far between... we're not going to be friends with everyone we meet, but friendships are something special and they're magical, and I think they help make our lives a bit more meaningful. We don't realize what we have until we're in a state of utter despair or when it's gone.


----------

